
Personal info of 93.4M Mexicans exposed on Amazon - doctorshady
http://www.databreaches.net/personal-info-of-93-4-million-mexicans-exposed-on-amazon/
======
Turing_Machine
Title is pretty link-baity (not the submitter's fault... it's the actual
article title).

It makes it sound like Amazon is at fault, but it seems pretty clear it's a
third-party who is merely renting cloud space from Amazon.

